# Tried Evangers canned-liked it yes and no



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanted GO! canned but all the store carried was dry variety, so I tried Evangers because it was also rated highly on DFA. It was chicken casserole, and it really smelled like something you'd make for dinner. So far so good. The can had a picture of a full plate of chicken chunks, apples, peas, and spiral pasta. Well, the contents of my can was 90% broth, with a few shards of shredded chicken, half a pea and one carrot slice-I kid you not. I paid $2.89 a can for chicken water?! Anyway, Pixie did seem to enjoy the small portion of solid food that was there to give her . I called the company to politely express my disappointment, and they're sending me some coupons. They explained that the cans are packed by hand and can be inconsistent (you're not kidding). I must have gotten a Monday can. I'll give it another shot-when I get my coupons.

I'm still homecooking, but she won't eat any veggies or anything but meat, so I wanted to add a canned meal.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Keep us posted. Riley won't touch any fruits or veggies so this may be a good supplement to his diet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure about Evangers but Sabine recommended Go for Molly, and she loves it. Price is good too $4 a can .


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm trying to get a hold of canned Go! on your recommendation from a previous post Dave. The store in my town only has the dry so far. I'm going to have to travel to the next town over, and I will. DFA only has 6 star kibbles-no canned (the highest listed is 5 star). I wonder why.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beth maybe the Petcurean site can help. Remember ,a good canned food is better than a good kibble. Here is their site. http://www.petcurean.com/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've bought the Evanger's canned a few times. Yes, it can be inconsistent, but I've been very pleased with the quality, especially when you compare it by cost with some of the other canned foods. I also like that you can identify most of the contents by sight immediately after opening it. Their chicken thigh product are whole chicken thighs in the can.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beth the same thing happened to me with the EVO canned, 50% liquid for almost $3 a can.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That stinks Sandi!
I understand if something is packed by hand and is a bit inconsistent, but there needs to be quality control somewhere.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a little food chopper. At dinnertime, I take my dog's meat pattie and a veggie (sometimes also some blueberries). I chop them together really fine. I find chopping them together is the secret. The meat scent covers the veggies and the berries. 
My dog inhales his dinner.

I do make his pattie myself as well, but that's another story. I think that if your dog likes the main food then the vegetables added to the main food (chopped fine) might just be the ticket. 

I'm adding at least 2 or 3 Tbsp of veggies per meal. I do this to manage Tucker's weight and to make his meager-to-me dish look like a real meal. 

His 'poopers' are small, solid and don't have undigested vegetables in them....sorry if this is more info than you wanted


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with the mixing the veggies in with something they like. My boys happen to love greenbeans which is easy. But counter intuitive as it is...a lot of veggies need to be slightly cooked for a dog to digest. unless you puree. 

I have never tried the Evangers full meals-- But Jasper loved their 100% meat cans...Buffalo was his favorite...It got us through a "I would rather starve and be depressed than eat that stuff" phase.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you tried Old Mother Hubbard canned? Around $2 a can, a wide variety of flavors. Maybe 20-30% most broth. My dogs love every variety. 
http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/products_cupboard.html

Merrick is similiar in consistency. A little bit more than $2 a can depending on the recipe. They even have one that has tripe in it already! 
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/canned_dog_food.php

You might see if you have a Pets Supplies Plus in your area as they have pretty good prices on their holistic food. Before, I was shopping @ Petco. PSP's prices are 2-4 dollars cheaper depending on what you buy & thats not even on sale. http://www.petsuppliesplus.com/Our-Stores.html


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I may give OMH a try-thanks. I've given her Merrick before and it was really soupy. But, I bought some in the smaller pop top cans and it's a much thicker consistency. I received my Evangers coupon, opened another can, and same thing. All liquid and a bit of shredded chicken at the bottom. I'll stick with the Merrick for now. I go to a store called Dog Lover's and also Pet Supermarket for food. I looked it up and there's a Pet Supplies about 25 miles from me. Maybe they carry GO! canned. I'll call them. Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just thought I'd add my input on the Evangers canned food. I've been buying it for my cats and they love it! I also bought the Duck and Swt. potato for the dogs and they also love it and gobble it up. I mix it with kibble. This is a loaf type, not the dinner/stew formula. I haven't tried that one yet.


----------

